# New Broadhead from G5



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

http://michiganhuntingtoday.com/hoo...09/12/16/g5®-gives-new-meaning-to-the-phrase/
FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE

New T3TM expandable 3 blade broadhead

creates massive entrance and exit wounds.

MEMPHIS, Mich., G5® Outdoors, the leading manufacturer in archery equipment and design, introduces its newest expandable broadhead - the T3TM. This new 100% steel broadhead features 3 expandable blades to produce a 1.5&#8243; wound channel. 








t3-assembly-clip-assebmlied-view

&#8220;The new design of the T3TM eliminates the shortfalls and failings that are common with other brands of expandables,&#8221; stated G5 Outdoors President and Co-Owner, Matt Grace. &#8220;In addition, the T3TM features a first of its kind blade retention system the Spider ClipTM.&#8221;








The broadhead includes the new Spider ClipTM blade retention system. This system allows the shooter to tune their blade deployment based on their hunting scenario. Each package of broadheads comes with 2 different tension clips. One clip provides easier deployment for use with lower poundage bows. The second has a stronger tension setting for use with high speed bows, crossbows, and for shooting through blind windows. In addition, the Spider Clips eliminate the need for rubber bands or O-rings. The new Spider Clip retention system also eliminates any risk of blade pre-deployment. t3-assembly-open_angled

With its Metal Injection Mold Technology, 100% steel construction, field tip accuracy, truly replaceable blades and 1.5&#8243; cutting diameter the big cut expandable T3TM leaves a blood trail that looks like a red carpet leading to your harvest.

MSRP for the T3TM is $39.99 Replacement blades are $19.99 and replacement spider clips are $12.99.

About G5® Outdoors

G5® Outdoors L.L.C. is a family owned business established in 2000 and backed by more than 40 years of precision manufacturing experience. G5® strives to provide superior products that are Designed to HuntTM through precision manufacturing and innovative design. To learn more about G5® Outdoors, visit www.g5outdoors.com or call (866)456-8836.


----------



## hartofthethumb (Apr 11, 2008)

Great, I just bought a bunch of tekans to try out:rant:

I love the strikers, used the mags this year and will be using them more for sure. Thought the tekan looked like it was worth a go, these look better. Could do without the logo on the tip, other than that they really look good. I'll be interested to see how those clips work.


----------



## CowboyUp (Jun 11, 2009)

reminds me too much of the rages...


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

YES.....They listened..
Before I opened the thread ....I was hoping for a 3 blade Tekan


----------



## KBREAL (Nov 5, 2009)

I just bought the g-5 fixed blade 1.5". Dropped one with-in sight. I made the mistake of buying another brand in the the early season, and it cost me dearly. I threw the two remaining blades away, and was REALLY happy with the g-5. I shoot a older bow with 62lbs, and am still hesitant about trying mechanicals. I witnessed the 3 blade rage that a friend shot this year. Exactly what everyone has been talking about. Bad deployment. I might try the mechanical next season. I am still shooting my 10yr old PSE, and think i need to check my fps, before i do?


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

That looks like one mean broadhead!!!!! I will be trying those out next year.


----------



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

Pretty cool technology.
Different tension clips for different hunting scenarios...too complicated for me!
I'll stick to my Montecs.
Good to see a Michigan company doing well!


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

I like the looks of them alot,will have to check them out to see how they perform. A chisel tip is nice.


----------



## dgi302 (Nov 25, 2006)

Definately an attention grabber. They need a practice head thrown in for the 40 bones there asking.


----------

